# 18.04-02.05 / Mallorca - Sa Coma / S'illot / Cala Millor



## AalNils (11. Februar 2008)

Tjoa,

eigentlich wollte ich in die Tuerkei, aber dort sieht's Angeltechnisch eher bescheiden aus. 

Dieses Jahr geht's (zum 342876342. Mal) nach Mallorca, diesmal nicht wie gewohnt nach Cala Millor, sondern in die Nachbarstadt S'Illot, bzw. Sa Coma.

Alleine Angeln macht einsam, und da Viele von Euch sicherlich auch um die Zeit dort sind - Jemand interesse auf ein Wenig Angelei? ;-)

-

Nach meiner Heimreise kommen natuerlich auch wieder nette Bildchen und ein Bericht Hier hinein - Bis Dahin - frohes Posten. :vik:


----------



## belgischerAngler (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: 18.04-02.05 / Mallorca - Sa Coma / S'illot / Cala Millor*

Hi,
Ich bin diesen Sommer unten. Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau wann und ob ich zum Angeln kommen werde, da ich mit Nichtanglern da bin und das der Sommer nach meinem ABI ist... da haben wir vlt was anderes zu tun als Angeln, aber wir bleiben mal in Kontakt . 
Wie siehts denn da mit Fangchancen aus? Welche Fischarten erwarten uns da unten?

Viele Grüße,

Niklas


----------



## AalNils (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: 18.04-02.05 / Mallorca - Sa Coma / S'illot / Cala Millor*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71474


----------



## AalNils (7. März 2008)

*AW: 18.04-02.05 / Mallorca - Sa Coma / S'illot / Cala Millor*

Hoch! 

Keiner zu der Zeit Anwesend? Muss ich etwa alleine Angeln gehen? :-(


----------



## Lamby (11. März 2008)

*AW: 18.04-02.05 / Mallorca - Sa Coma / S'illot / Cala Millor*

Ola , Mallorca Fans ,

ich bin sehr oft auf Mallorca zum Segeln und habe dort ein paar mal
vom Boot aus geangelt.Angel meistens in der Umgebung von Köln mit der Fliegenrute auf Forelle und Äsche.
In Mallorca habe ich vom Beibbot aus in Klippennähe gefischt und nur kleine Doraden auf Brot gefangen.Wollte diesmal mit es mit meiner Fliegenrute Klasse 5-6 mit einer 5er Schnur probieren.
Wer kann mir ein paar Tips geben bezüglich Köder , Vorfach , Angeltechnik.
Desweiteren habe ich vom Segelboot aus ca. 500 meter von der Küste mit Wobbler geschleppt und Baracudas gefangen. Weiss jemand wie ich das Schleppfischen  auf Thunfisch oder anderen grösseren Fischarten optimieren kann bezüglich Köder , Geschwindigkeit und Tiefe. ( Downrigger + Multirolle , leichte BigGame Ausrüstung vorhanden ).

Grüsse aus Köln  
Lamby


----------

